# A Tome on Isaiah 53?



## bookslover (May 14, 2012)

I watched a recent sermon by John MacArthur, preaching from Isaiah 53. Early on, he mentioned that he had been reading a 900-page book devoted exclusively to that single chapter - but he gave neither the title nor the author.

Anyone know of a 900-page book on Isaiah 53?


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (May 14, 2012)

James Durham's 72 Sermons on Isaiah 53 is 685+ pages in my copy from Naphtali Press


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (May 14, 2012)

Rev. Todd Ruddell said:


> James Durham's 72 Sermons on Isaiah 53 is 685+ pages in my copy from Naphtali Press


Stellar reading. I have not finished it yet, but whenever I venture in I never leave without blessing. It brings much reality to the truth in the phrase "The unsearchable riches of Christ!"
Get it if you do not have it. Store | Naphtali Press


----------



## bookslover (May 15, 2012)

I'm thinking he's probably reading something more modern than Durham. Besides, he explicitly said the book is 900 pages long, not just under 700 pages.


----------



## Don Kistler (May 15, 2012)

Nope, John just told me that it's Durham on Isaiah 53. He just got the page count wrong.


----------



## Don Kistler (May 15, 2012)

John: "Keil and Delitzch are most helpful. Then E.J. Young, Leupold, Lessing, Motyer (very good) and David Baron."

Then his statement that he was using Durham on Isaiah 53.

Don Kistler


----------



## py3ak (May 15, 2012)

bookslover said:


> I'm thinking he's probably reading something more modern than Durham



There's no reason to be so uncharitable to Dr. MacArthur!


----------



## bookslover (May 15, 2012)

Don Kistler said:


> John: "Keil and Delitzch are most helpful. Then E.J. Young, Leupold, Lessing, Motyer (very good) and David Baron."
> 
> Then his statement that he was using Durham on Isaiah 53.
> 
> Don Kistler



Thanks for that information, Don. You must know all the secret phone numbers for getting in touch!


----------

